# avatars to use for your profile pics



## MarciKS

here's one i put on that i don't like. perhaps someone else might want?


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## hollydolly

I never understand why people use faces of other people as their avatars...seriously,  I don't... ! No need for anyone to use their own face if they don't want to  of course , but why  use a total strangers face ?..I'm genuinely perplexed


----------



## MarciKS

omg already


----------



## Judycat

I don't understand it either.


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> I never understand why people use faces of other people as their avatars...seriously,  I don't... ! No need for anyone to use their own face if they don't want to  of course , but why  use a total strangers face ?..I'm genuinely perplexed


I'm with you, Holly.  I am me, take it or leave it.


----------



## Judycat

Yes use more cats instead.


----------



## MarciKS

you know some of us enjoy it. i didn't post this thread here for the purpose of debate. it was for enjoyment. if you do not enjoy avatars then simply move along please.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> you know some of us enjoy it. i didn't post this thread here for the purpose of debate. it was for enjoyment. if you do not enjoy avatars then simply move along please.


the mere fact this is a  _discussion_ forum means that any one of us can comment on _any_ thread....


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Lewkat

There's one guy on here whose profile is so offensive to me, I've had to ignore him.  However, I'd like to add, that's not the only reason I did.


----------



## Camper6

My profile picture.

*“The Moving Finger writes; and, having writ,
Moves on: nor all thy Piety nor Wit
Shall lure it back to cancel half a Line,
Nor all thy Tears wash out a Word of it.”*

― Omar Khayyám


----------



## MarciKS

i understand some of you don't like the idea of people using avatars but here's the deal...

they are made an available option to us on these sites for us to freely enjoy. and some of us enjoy it. and some of us don't want our real time image plastered all over the internet for security purposes. it's our right to enjoy the features on these sites and our right to decide what personal content we want available to every tom, dick or harry. 

if you disagree with this that's fine. it's your opinion. nobody is forcing you to look at this thread. and frankly i don't appreciate having my thread attacked because you don't like something. go find something else to do and let the rest of us who DO enjoy this do so freely please.


----------



## hollydolly

what part of this is a _discussion_ forum are you're not understanding? That means if you wish to have everyone agree with everything you say then put it in a personal diary... not on an open forum which was created for _discussion... _


----------



## Ceege

I used to change my avatar every month back when Yuku.com forums were active.  I would have avatars that celebrated a holiday that occurred that month.  It was fun. (_shows what a dull life *I* lead_  ) I think of avatars as more of a reflection of a mood rather than an image.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MarciKS said:


> i understand some of you don't like the idea of people using avatars but here's the deal...
> 
> they are made an available option to us on these sites for us to freely enjoy. and some of us enjoy it. and some of us don't want our real time image plastered all over the internet for security purposes. it's our right to enjoy the features on these sites and our right to decide what personal content we want available to every tom, dick or harry.
> 
> if you disagree with this that's fine. it's your opinion. nobody is forcing you to look at this thread. and frankly i don't appreciate having my thread attacked because you don't like something. go find something else to do and let the rest of us who DO enjoy this do so freely please.


I like the option of keeping avatars open to whatever members want/like/wish, because it offers added freedom and flexibility to members who may not otherwise have a little something up in the way of an avatar, because they're too uncomfortable with posting a real picture of themselves, which can be due in part to a number of reasons.

In speaking for myself, I've gotten used to a number of members here account their fun avatars, and for me that's the whole idea behind keeping avatars casual and free, to be able to put up whatever a member so wishes.

I have an endless array of options as far as having a real life image or picture attached to my profile or avatar, however, the avatar I settled upon (for now) is one that reflects the old-fashioned streak I have in me and my love of all things retro, vintage, and old-fashioned. For me, the hair style and hoop earnings are what attract me to it, and in no way am I attempting to convey to anyone that my avatar picture is of me.

I apologize to any/all if I, too, may have upset or turned anyone off with my avatar, because I surely didn't mean for such to be the case.


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt marge..no-one is upset about anyone's avatar people can post what they like ..a simple question was asked as to why people want to post a picture of another person as their avatar , why pretend to be someone else? ..  it  just seems strange ...


----------



## Aunt Marg

hollydolly said:


> Aunt marge..no-one is upset about anyone's avatar people can post what they like ..a simple question was asked as to why people want to post a picture of another person as their avatar , *why pretend to be someone else*? ..  it  just seems strange ...


I thought I made myself clear and understood in my previous post as far as me not trying to be someone else according to my avatar selection?


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Marg said:


> I thought I made myself clear and understood in my previous post as far as me not trying to be someone else according to my avatar selection?


 it was a generic question... not specifically asked of you..


----------



## Aunt Marg

hollydolly said:


> it was a generic question... not specifically asked of you..


Generic or not, it does equate to reflecting a level of specific.


----------



## Aunt Marg

hollydolly said:


> Aunt marge..no-one is upset about anyone's avatar people can post what they like ..a simple question was asked as to why people want to post a picture of another person as their avatar , why pretend to be someone else? ..  *it  just seems strange* ...


Well, we can't have that, and I for surely do not want to be labeled as "strange", so until I find an appropriate alternative, I'll go without.

I appreciate you bringing this to light, Holly.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh for goodness sake...it was a simple question..why do people want to use the face of someone else as their avatar?... it required a simple answer..


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## jujube

I've had the same one since I got here.  I'm too lazy to change it.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## C'est Moi

Judycat said:


> Yes use more cats instead.


Or cartoons.


----------



## Judycat

Anyone can use whatever avatar they want. I'm comfortable using the incorrigible cat knowing full well I don't look like that, yet still somehow, it is the real me.


----------



## C'est Moi

Judycat said:


> Anyone can use whatever avatar they want. I'm comfortable using the incorrigible cat knowing full well I don't look like that, yet still somehow, it is the real me.


Yep.   I don't care to have my own face staring back at me from posts I make, so I prefer whimsy.  Plus I'm usually "dishin' it out."


----------



## MarciKS

here @Judycat here's a birthday version of what you have. happy birthday.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Aunt Bea

Avatars are fine but I prefer to select my own.

My avatar has meaning for me and is the only one I've ever used on the internet.

If I wanted to use the face of another person it would be Shelley Winters as Nana Mary on Roseanne.







I get to know people by their avatar and hate to see them change.


----------



## MarciKS

don't worry about it. not posting anymore avatars.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Nice pics Marci but I dont think most of em would fit in the profile pic frame on this site, just sayin......


----------



## Liberty

Whew...so glad that's not an issue for moi!


----------



## MarciKS

like i said...it doesn't matter anymore. u all got your way.


----------



## HazyDavey

..   no worries here.


----------



## JustBonee

I change my avatar so often,  I don't even remember all the objects, flowers, animals, people  and cartoons   I've posted as my avatar. 

I have put my own picture on here,   and that's the one I like the  least!  ....  I don't  care to look at myself when I'm on the forum. 
If I forget what I look like,  I can always look in the mirror.


----------



## Ruthanne

I like to change my avatar every once in awhile and frankly I get bored was seeing some people have the same Avatar all the time but that's my personal opinion no offense.

I don't like to post my own picture because like someone else said I don't like to look at myself when I'm around the forum.  But I have posted my picture few times and that's how I found out I don't like to look at it.  

There was a time when I was going to post an avatar of David Bowie though but then I decided not to.


----------



## hellomimi

hollydolly said:


> I never understand why people use faces of other people as their avatars...seriously,  I don't... ! No need for anyone to use their own face if they don't want to  of course , but why  use a total strangers face ?..I'm genuinely perplexed


I concur but to each his/her own. I used a recent selfie for a short time but decided to revert to my original one.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Lewkat said:


> I'm with you, Holly.  I am me, take it or leave it.


What you see is what you get.


----------



## Keesha

Bonnie said:


> I change my avatar so often,  I don't even remember all the objects, flowers, animals, people  and cartoons   I've posted as my avatar.
> 
> I have put my own picture on here,   and that's the one I like the  least!  ....  I don't  care to look at myself when I'm on the forum.
> If I forget what I look like,  I can always look in the mirror.


Lol! Most people don’t like looking at themselves all the time but some people do. To each their own. They’re not hurting anyone but I’m with you. I’ve added my real photo a couple of times but get tired of seeing myself.


----------



## Lewkat

Keesha said:


> I don’t think people who have a personal diary expect everyone to agree with them either. I’ve got a food transitioning in diary stuff mainly to let others know that I wasn’t trying to educate or persuade anyone to change
> 
> Lol! Most people don’t like looking at themselves all the time but some people do. To each their own. They’re not hurting anyone but I’m with you. I’ve added my real photo a couple of times but get tired of seeing myself.


I'd get tired of myself as well if all I did was stare at my avatar.  I frankly don't even pay that much attention to it.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> I'd get tired of myself as well if all I did was stare at my avatar.  I frankly don't even pay that much attention to it.


 that's why I change mine often..


----------



## Keesha

Lewkat said:


> I'd get tired of myself as well if all I did was stare at my avatar.  I frankly don't even pay that much attention to it.


Unfortunately I couldn’t help but see myself every time I posted something. lol. It wasn’t out of wanting to see myself. Then again I don’t take a lot of pictures of myself to have that many to choose from. Your avatar I have to blow up in order for me to see since I’m on an iPhone. Like I said though, to each their own. People are allowed to post whatever and whomever they want in their avatar and it’s none of anyone’s business.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> I like to change my avatar every once in awhile and frankly I get bored was seeing some people have the same Avatar all the time but that's my personal opinion no offense.
> 
> I don't like to post my own picture because like someone else said I don't like to look at myself when I'm around the forum.  But I have posted my picture few times and that's how I found out I don't like to look at it.
> 
> There was a time when I was going to post an avatar of David Bowie though but then I decided not to.


What made you change your mind on a David Bowie, avatar, Ruth?


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> I never understand why people use faces of other people as their avatars...seriously, I don't... ! No need for anyone to use their own face if they don't want to of course , but why use a total strangers face ?..I'm genuinely perplexed





Lewkat said:


> I'm with you, Holly. I am me, take it or leave it.


Yeah, I'd get confused if my avatar was somebody else

Then again, cut/paste is rather handy


----------



## hollydolly

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, I'd get confused if my avatar was somebody else
> 
> Then again, cut/paste is rather handy
> 
> 
> View attachment 108672


LOL.... well at least it _your _face Gary...


----------



## Aunt Marg

Was just giving further thought to all of this, and what a fun option it would be to be able to select a feature in ones profile account page, where ones avatar would change each day to something completely and totally new and unexpected.

Marci. I really liked the one you had up this morning when I logged on!


----------



## MarciKS

lol!


----------



## Sassycakes

*I don't know how secure the internet is so I put up other peoples pictures for my avatar.If someone new would come on that knew me then they would see some of the private things I post about my life that would not be any of their business. What if I put in something about a person and they would know I meant them it would cause more problems for me. For instance I've made some comments about my daughters MIL,that I wouldn't want her to see because she gives my daughter and her son enough problems. So why give her more reason to annoy them.*


----------



## hollydolly

Sassycakes said:


> *I don't know how secure the internet is so I put up other peoples pictures for my avatar.If someone new would come on that knew me then they would see some of the private things I post about my life that would not be any of their business. What if I put in something about a person and they would know I meant them it would cause more problems for me. For instance I've made some comments about my daughters MIL,that I wouldn't want her to see because she gives my daughter and her son enough problems. So why give her more reason to annoy them.*


I understand that sassy... but why a picture of someone else ( genuine question)..what do you think if  the person whose face you're using saw it ?...


----------



## MarciKS

holly just so you know these are placed on the internet with the intention of being used for profile pictures. it's not like we're putting your photo up and saying hey this is me.

example....
profile photo for girls

it even says it on the page. so what i wanna know is why you think this is so wrong? it's not illegal and their there for this explicit use? so what's the big deal? seriously? and i'm with sassy on this.

does this image make me any different in chat than my real one? i'd still be saying the same things. it's not like you're talking to a different person with each image.


----------



## MarciKS

i happen to like that one so....

have a good day.  ~skips out~


----------



## Sassycakes

hollydolly said:


> I understand that sassy... but why a picture of someone else ( genuine question)..what do you think if  the person whose face you're using saw it ?...




*When ever I get a new picture I get it from images on the computer. Most times they are called avatars so whoever posted them knows they can be used by anyone as their own avatar.Another thing is this is a senior forum and none of my avatars look like a senior so I am not fooling anyone in here.*


----------



## hollydolly

MarciKS said:


> holly just so you know these are placed on the internet with the intention of being used for profile pictures. it's not like we're putting your photo up and saying hey this is me.
> 
> example....
> profile photo for girls
> 
> *it even says it on the page. so what i wanna know is why you think this is so wrong? it's not illegal and their there for this explicit use? so what's the big deal? seriously?* and i'm with sassy on this.
> 
> does this image make me any different in chat than my real one? i'd still be saying the same things. it's not like you're talking to a different person with each image.


what are you talking about ?...I never said anything about it being 'wrong'' I asked simply why you would want to use a picture of another person


----------



## Keesha

Ken N Tx said:


> What you see is what you get.


Exactly! If others don’t like that. Too bad for them.


----------



## hollydolly

Keesha said:


> Exactly! If others don’t like that. Too bad for them.


except ken uses his own face....


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> except ken uses his own face....


Yes. So? That’s because that’s what HE decided to use. If others choose not to use their picture, it’s because that’s what THEY decided  to do. Either way it’s none of anyone’s business what others use as their avatar. Nobody here is pretending to be someone they aren’t.


----------



## hollydolly

Keesha said:


> Yes. So? That’s because that’s what HE decided to use. If others choose not to use their picture, it’s because that’s what THEY decided not to. Either way it’s none of anyone’s business what others use as their avatar. Nobody here is pretending to be someone they aren’t.


how is it _your_ business then?...was I asking you ? of course as always whenever you sniff the smell of a chance to stir trouble you're straight in there.. we can always rely on you for that!! I should have kept you on ignore from the very firt time you joined this forum...but that can be rectified right now !!


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> how is it _your_ business then?...was I asking you ? of course as always whenever you sniff the smell of a chance to stir trouble you're straight in there.. we can always rely on you for that!! I should have kept you on ignore from the very firt time you joined this forum...but that can be rectified right now !!


Do whatever you want hollydolly. I don’t particularly care one way or another. As far as me adding MY opinion, I did it just like everyone else did. As you always say, it’s a discussion forum for discussing things.  If you don’t like my answer. Too bad but thanks for sharing your personal opinion of what you think of me. I’ll keep it in mind.


----------



## gennie

Anyone who has ever been stalked on line will be very cautious about posting anything that will closely identify them, certainly never a picture.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Judycat said:


> Anyone can use whatever avatar they want. I'm comfortable using the incorrigible cat knowing full well I don't look like that, yet still somehow, it is the real me.



I change mine from time to time, sometimes it is me, but usually something else that signifies something to me at the time.  I do also sometimes use animal pictures, either of my own pets, or just something that I saw on the net and Liked. 

I have special pictures of Chipper that I used for years (when he was still alive) for Christmas and other holidays, and because it brings back his memory, sometimes I still use those at the special times of year when I have pictures for that.


----------



## MarciKS

gennie said:


> Anyone who has ever been stalked on line will be very cautious about posting anything that will closely identify them, certainly never a picture.


i have been twice.


----------



## Judycat

Rest in peace Chipper. Sweet little buddy.


----------



## MarciKS

i don't understand why there's been so much animosity in here over pictures. it doesn't make any sense. what's the big deal?


----------



## StarSong

Through this pandemic and the demonstrations I'd been considering returning to the first avatar I had on SF, Tim Curry as Dr. Frank N Furter from Rocky Horror Picture Show.  Guess now's the time to bring him back for a bit.    

Other than campiness of this sort, or as a tribute (I used Mr. Rogers' picture for a bit after he died), I can't imagine using someone else's face in place of my own. My usual "yippee" cartoon avatar puts me in a happy frame of mind and I hope it does the same for others. That's why I use it. 

Full disclosure: I look very little like Yippee, Dr. Frank N Furter or Tim Curry, and absolutely nothing like one of my personal heroes, the wonderful Mr. Rogers.


----------



## MarciKS

i think your little cartoon and c'est moi's are cute.


----------



## Keesha

MarciKS said:


> i don't understand why there's been so much animosity in here over pictures. it doesn't make any sense. what's the big deal?


I have no idea why anyone would get snarky about another members avatar choice. Maybe jealousy but my guess is as good as yours.


----------



## JustBonee

When I  first joined  message board sites years ago,  they directed the new members to look for avatars on sites  with pictures of  people .... people  such  as  movie stars and other famous people.   And many did just that.  
 ...  if I used a picture of Marilyn Monroe as my avatar,  no one accused me of 'pretending'  to be her...  
My! ...  times have sure changed!   

It's a message board!  ... entertainment for many ...  having fun with different avatars was part of the fun. .. I guess FUN has gone out the window..


----------



## MarciKS

no it hasn't. can't let one person's opinion spoil the fun for everyone. that's just silly. to each their own. i had no idea this innocent thread was gonna cause so much trouble or i NEVER would've posted it. i was just trying to do something fun and nice.


----------



## Gary O'

gennie said:


> Anyone who has ever been stalked on line will be very cautious about posting anything that will closely identify them, certainly never a picture.



*SOMEBODY.....ANYBODY......stalk me!!*

Been awhile


----------



## gennie

Gary O' said:


> *SOMEBODY.....ANYBODY......stalk me!!*
> 
> Been awhile
> 
> View attachment 108688


Well, there is stalking and then there is STALKING.  Mine was a malicious former neighbor.


----------



## MarciKS

i literally had a guy finding me online and following me around the internet. every chat place i went to. i finally quit using my real name and real photo altogether. he wasn't letting it go. another one was a ****** predator. i'm not taking that chance again. FOR ANYONE!


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> *SOMEBODY.....ANYBODY......stalk me!!*
> 
> Been awhile
> 
> View attachment 108688


I've been stalking you in full stealth mode ever since discovering your taproom.


----------



## hellomimi

Gary O' said:


> *SOMEBODY.....ANYBODY......stalk me!!*
> 
> Been awhile
> 
> View attachment 108688


Alright....you asked for it...you got it!


----------



## Gary O'

gennie said:


> Well, there is stalking and then there is STALKING. Mine was a malicious former neighbor.


I realize that you meant the malicious types
Jus' keepin' it light (forgive me)

Oh, and a pertinent poster I created in another life comes to mind


----------



## RadishRose

look out!!!


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> What made you change your mind on a David Bowie, avatar, Ruth?


I can't recall now @Aunt Marg It was quite awhile ago.  My memory is getting worse and worse these days.


----------



## MarciKS

I'll do Bowie for ya.


----------



## MarciKS

LOL I'm to Prince already


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> I can't recall now @Aunt Marg It was quite awhile ago.  My memory is getting worse and worse these days.


I'm right behind you, Ruthanne.


----------



## MarciKS

I'll be the caboose.


----------



## Sassycakes

*The only thing that confuses me with some avatars is I can't always tell the gender of the person posting. But after awhile and reading what they post I can usually figure it out.*


----------



## MarciKS

Depends on the avatar, too.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Now I LOVE that avatar of yours, Marci!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Sassycakes said:


> *The only thing that confuses me with some avatars is I can't always tell the gender of the person posting. But after awhile and reading what they post I can usually figure it out.*


Just a hunch, but I'll bet Aunt Marg really throws you?


----------



## MarciKS

I also wasn't aware at the time that I had to post this in my diary in order to avoid all this nonsense. Anyway...it's over. Moving on. And no more worries about any avatars being posted in here by me.


----------



## Ruthanne

Sassycakes said:


> *When ever I get a new picture I get it from images on the computer. Most times they are called avatars so whoever posted them knows they can be used by anyone as their own avatar.Another thing is this is a senior forum and none of my avatars look like a senior so I am not fooling anyone in here.*


Well, you sure had me fooled...all along I thought you were just very young looking for your age!


----------



## mike4lorie

Ok, so which one of my faces do you like the best...

1} 

2}


----------



## C'est Moi

mike4lorie said:


> Ok, so which one of my faces do you like the best...
> 
> 1} View attachment 108894
> 
> 2}View attachment 108895



1


----------



## Aunt Bea

1


----------



## Pam

1


----------



## Warrigal

Sassycakes said:


> *I don't know how secure the internet is so I put up other peoples pictures for my avatar.If someone new would come on that knew me then they would see some of the private things I post about my life that would not be any of their business. What if I put in something about a person and they would know I meant them it would cause more problems for me. For instance I've made some comments about my daughters MIL,that I wouldn't want her to see because she gives my daughter and her son enough problems. So why give her more reason to annoy them.*


This is the reason why my avatar is either a dingo or a wombat. Either represents something about me but I am wary of posting personal photos of myself or members of my family in case I pick up a malignant troll who might want to do damage to me by harrassing my family. For the same reason I never use any of their names, just generic terms like Hubby, grandson, sister etc.

We all have our own reasons for selecting our usernames and avatars and I have explained mine several times since I joined this forum. There is no reason to get upset over how, why or what when it comes to avatars.


----------



## StarSong

mike4lorie said:


> Ok, so which one of my faces do you like the best...


1


----------



## MarciKS

#1


----------



## Aunt Marg

mike4lorie said:


> Ok, so which one of my faces do you like the best...
> 
> 1} View attachment 108894
> 
> 2}View attachment 108895


#2, Mikey!


----------



## PopsnTuff

Ok, so which one of my faces do you like the best... 

#2....are you doing a psychological profile on us nowk Mike, kinda like the Rorchak tests the psych docs do?


----------



## MarciKS

LMAO


----------



## win231

Lewkat said:


> There's one guy on here whose profile is so offensive to me, I've had to ignore him.  However, I'd like to add, that's not the only reason I did.


Aw, c'mon.  I'm really nice once you get to know me.


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


> I never understand why people use faces of other people as their avatars...seriously,  I don't... ! No need for anyone to use their own face if they don't want to  of course , but why  use a total strangers face ?..I'm genuinely perplexed


I have to use a stranger's face because I'm famous.
My photo is seen in every post office & police station in the U.S.


----------



## mike4lorie

win231 said:


> I have to use a stranger's face because I'm famous.
> My photo is seen in every post office & police station in the U.S.




That's why I wear a mask... haha


----------



## hollydolly

win231 said:


> I have to use a stranger's face because I'm famous.
> My photo is seen in every post office & police station in the U.S.


Same as me then....


----------



## JaniceM

I think people should use whatever avatar/pics they like, as long as it's not anything disgusting.

However, I occasionally become confused-  not knowing if a photo is the actual forum member or some celebrity I've never heard of.


----------



## win231

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 109797
> LMAO


"Help me.........Help me.........Help me..........Noooooooooooooooo............Noooooooooooooo."


----------



## MarciKS

When it comes to pizza ~Fluffs hair~


----------



## MarciKS

Might as well make use of this stupid thread now that it's been derailed completely.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Ever since I found this site to play with I've been amusing myself with this stuff. Gives me a giggle.


----------



## MarciKS

Looks like someone had the bad salad...


----------



## MarciKS

The problem is not the problem. The problem is your attitude about the problem.
~Captain Jack Sparrow


----------



## MarciKS

The Queen of Sarcasm...


----------



## MarciKS

Hardly a lady...LOL


----------



## MarciKS

Reow...


----------



## MarciKS

Yes ladies & gentlemen...when they want to know what I did with my 2020...this is it...
This! This was my entertainment.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

This is better. Mannequin!!


----------



## RadishRose

@mike4lorie I didn't like the skeleton.

@MarciKS who is that person?


----------



## MarciKS

Which one?


----------



## MarciKS

*Giggles*


----------



## JaniceM

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 111598


Is that the little girl from the Addams Family?


----------



## MarciKS

Yes it's Wednesday Addams with my schnoz.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

RadishRose said:


> @mike4lorie I didn't like the skeleton.
> 
> @MarciKS who is that person?


Which one Rads?


----------



## peppermint

I just like the letter "P"


----------



## JaniceM

My computer won't cooperate with saving images, so I don't have options.

Edited to add:  it's possible it's not the computer's fault..  I have difficulty with the mouse (such as giving someone a 'like' but it doesn't appear)...  so maybe that's why I can't get images to save anymore...  

I don't mean to take thread off-topic, but if anyone has advice, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## hellomimi

mike4lorie said:


> Ok, so which one of my faces do you like the best...
> 
> 1} View attachment 108894
> 
> 2}View attachment 108895


#2


----------



## Treacle

I'm a few months into the Forum. Don't know what avatars are ........... yep got it, just looked it up, but how do you use them to change my T for example? Would appreciate some help or do I go to Forum Support and Suggestions? By the way ,I like the pictures MarciKS. I really like this Forum because there are differences of opinion and even if we don't agree or put a different perspective or misinterpret we must have something in common because we are on the Forum. Call me a 'snowflake' but this Forum has changed my life and I came to it by chance as I was at my lowest. However, the point of my reply was to try and learn about the use of Avatars or putting a picture where the T is. Hope that make's sense. Thanks ☺


----------



## MarciKS

If someone can't help you I'll try when I get home from work.


----------



## MarciKS

Today's special: LOL!

I'm Fatman!


----------



## Aunt Marg

ROFLMAO!

That is THE best one ever!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Aunt Marg

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 112743


Oh, I recognize that one anywhere! Bewitched!


----------



## MarciKS

Um...tinkerbell hon


----------



## Aunt Marg

I was just having fun with Bewitched!


----------



## MarciKS

OIC


----------



## Aunt Marg

OIC?

Are you SURE?


----------



## MarciKS

No BS...No CD...maybe a little OCD...no PhD...maybe a twist of ADD


----------



## MarciKS

Me at work with the virus...


----------



## Aunt Marg

MarciKS said:


> Me at work with the virus...
> View attachment 112745


Divide and conquer!


----------



## MarciKS

Smash & bash


----------



## hellomimi

win231 said:


> I have to use a stranger's face because I'm famous.
> My photo is seen in every post office & police station in the U.S.


You forgot to add America's Most Wanted ☺


----------



## mlh

i never ever put my real photo online. never ever. it is not one person's business what i look like online. and i adore butterflies.


----------



## MarciKS

*Chuckles*


----------



## Sassycakes

*I just changed mine today because a very sweet person on here sent me one to see if I would like it. I do and I am very happy they sent it to me. I love changing my avatar as long as it's of a woman.*


----------



## MarciKS

i got a promotion at work...lol!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose

Hey, you look like Jennifer Franiston!


----------



## RadishRose

MarciKS said:


> i got a promotion at work...lol!
> View attachment 115833


All hail!  LOL


----------



## peppermint

hollydolly said:


> I never understand why people use faces of other people as their avatars...seriously,  I don't... ! No need for anyone to use their own face if they don't want to  of course , but why  use a total strangers face ?..I'm genuinely perplexed


It's OK with me...    Of course he is a little younger then me....Ha Ha Ha  ....He is nice looking., though....
I think my son beat him, though....


----------



## peppermint

MarciKS said:


> like i said...it doesn't matter anymore. u all got your way.


Stop....We are all here having fun.....


----------



## peppermint

hollydolly said:


> what are you talking about ?...I never said anything about it being 'wrong'' I asked simply why you would want to use a picture of another person


Probably he was cute....And I'm 75....No Big Deal....


----------



## MarciKS

peppermint said:


> Stop....We are all here having fun.....


that post was 5 pages ago peppermint. i've moved on. lol!


----------



## peppermint

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 111597


I'm the pretty one.....hahahaha


----------



## hollydolly

peppermint said:


> Probably he was cute....And I'm 75....No Big Deal....


Lol..peppermint, I wasn't talking to you honey ..


----------



## MarciKS

lol


----------



## peppermint

MarciKS said:


> that post was 5 pages ago peppermint. i've moved on. lol!


Excuse me....I thought you were a nice person....I'll stay away...


MarciKS said:


> that post was 5 pages ago peppermint. i've moved on. lol!


----------



## MarciKS

what?


----------



## MarciKS

peppermint said:


> Excuse me....I thought you were a nice person....I'll stay away...


i'm sorry but what did i do now?


----------



## Keesha

This thread is really funny. I like seeing different avatars. It makes if fun & interesting.


----------



## Rosemarie

JaniceM said:


> My computer won't cooperate with saving images, so I don't have options.
> 
> Edited to add:  it's possible it's not the computer's fault..  I have difficulty with the mouse (such as giving someone a 'like' but it doesn't appear)...  so maybe that's why I can't get images to save anymore...
> 
> I don't mean to take thread off-topic, but if anyone has advice, I'd appreciate it.


I'm in guest mode so can't use an avatar either.


----------



## hollydolly

Rosemarie said:


> I'm in guest mode so can't use an avatar either.


why are you in guest mode, you've been here a long time now ?


----------



## Rosemarie

hollydolly said:


> why are you in guest mode, you've been here a long time now ?


I'm in guest mode on my device...


----------



## drifter

I'm trying to find a suitable avatar. Has anybody seen one?


----------



## RadishRose

drifter said:


> I'm trying to find a suitable avatar. Has anybody seen one?


I like the one you have.


----------



## MarciKS

i've been playing around with images from some of the members on here. hope you enjoy these. if not well...so sorry.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 134807


I never saw these last two before, really funny! Marci if you're looking in, you did a great job.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Autumn72

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, I'd get confused if my avatar was somebody else
> 
> Then again, cut/paste is rather handy
> 
> 
> View attachment 108672


Can you make Mr a maiden viking avatar? And send it to me?


----------



## Gary O'

Autumn72 said:


> Can you make Mr a maiden viking avatar? And send it to me?


Just find a pic, send it to me with your pic and it'll happen


----------



## Snow74

I kind of like to use a pic of my dogs..they age so much better than I do


----------



## Autumn72

Gary O' said:


> Just find a pic, send it to me with your pic and it'll happen


OK will try this!
My profile pic and be right back


----------



## Gary O'

Autumn72 said:


> OK will try this!
> My profile pic and be right back


Feel free to PM me, if you like


----------



## Tish

I will stick with my firing brain.


----------



## Remy

hollydolly said:


> I never understand why people use faces of other people as their avatars...seriously,  I don't... ! No need for anyone to use their own face if they don't want to  of course , but why  use a total strangers face ?..I'm genuinely perplexed


I'm not sure either. No way am I using my ugly face. I'd use an animal, my pet or a wild animal or something.

Or maybe I should say I'm actually as stunning as one of my cats.   (should probably switch avatar to kitty picture)


----------

